# Comment régler le moniteur sous MasOs9.2 ?



## Ann Quark (20 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

  Voilà, j'ai un... une minute que je l'allume pour vérifier le matos... j'ai donc un iMac PPC G3, modèle pomme bleu marine avec mange-disque (c'est pas ce qu'on appelle un Blueberry, des fois ?) 768 Mo de Ram et le proc a une puissance de 500 MHz (c'est peu, mais c'est mimi ).

 Je lui ai mis dessus, à sec, Tiger, puis j'ai installé, nous y voilà, Os 9.2, afin de le faire tourner avec Classic - à seule fin de faire fonctionner certains jeux, bien entendu, tsss...
Bon, ça marche sans trop de mal, mais me demandant si les performances du jeu ne seraient pas meilleures sous Os 9 en natif, je redémarre mon PPC avec cet Os (ah ! c'que c'est beau ! snif...), puis je monte mes images disque du jeu, je démarre le truc, et là, message : "le jeu ne fonctionne qu'en mode 256 couleurs ou N&B", ou un truc du genre...

 Je ne me démonte pas, je vais regarder dans les tableaux de bord, section moniteur, comme il se doit - les vieux réflexes reviennent vite... Et là, et là est ma question, stupeur ! La fenêtre de réglages ne me propose que le mode millions de couleurs, et que la résolution 1000xmachin, c'est-à-dire la plus haute. Impossible de rien changer ! Y a-t-il une solution ?

  Je précise que j'ai déjà essayé de changer la réso via OsX, mais ça ne marche pas, car à chaque redémarrage, les réglages sont réinitialisés (sans compter, j'imagine, que de toute façon ça doit être écrit dans des fichiers plist qui n'ont rien à voir avec Os9). Je précise aussi que la mémoire virtuelle est désactivée - je ne vois pas le rapport, mais on ne sait jamais... J'ajoute que même s'il faut écrire une ligne de code via l'écran N&B du root, je le ferai, car je suis prête à tout, même à faire la kamikaze.

  Bon ben sinon, s'il n'y a pas de solution, je me contenterai de continuer à jouer via Classic, passqueu...

  Merci en tout cas à tous ceux qui répondront, et bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2009)

Bon, Tiger sur un G3 500, j'ai ça sur mon Pismo, ça fonctionne très bien !

Pour ton problème de couleur sous OS 9, dans le TdB "Moniteurs", juste au dessus de la liste des résolutions, il doit y avoir un menu local donnant le choix entre "recommandées" et "Toutes", si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent. Tu as essayé de le mettre sur "toutes" ?

Sinon, dans le dossier "disque durossier Systèmeréférences", il y a un fichier intitulé "Préférences moniteur", jette le, et retourne voir dans le TdB "Moniteurs", si ça règle le problème !!


----------



## Ann Quark (20 Août 2009)

Merci, Pascal 77 !

En ce qui concerne le choix de la résolution, le menu ne me propose que "recommandées", hélas - sinon je crois qu'il n'y aurait pas de problème, mais j'avais oublié de le mentionner...

Sinon en ce qui concerne le fait de jeter les préférences moniteur, ça me paraît une excellente solution, je l'essaie tout de suite et je donne des nouvelles...


...Et malheureusement, ça ne marche toujours pas, je n'ai toujours pas le choix de la résolution.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2009)

Alors il ne te reste plus qu'a zapper PRam et NVRam ! (démarrage en maintenant les touches "pomme", "alt", "P" et "R" de ton clavier enfoncé, tu les maintiens enfoncées jusqu'à entendre 4 fois le son de démarrage, puis tu lâches tout) !


----------



## Ann Quark (20 Août 2009)

Voilà, c'est ce que j'ai fait... Eh bien, le succès est mitigé : MacOs 9 veut bien me mettre en 600x800 avec des milliers de couleurs, mais impossible de lui faire accepter de se mettre en 256 couleurs, car lorsque je refais la manip, il se remet en millions de couleurs avec la résolution la plus haute (1000 et quelques x trucmuche pixels). Et toujours pas de possibilité de changer ça via le tableau de bord. N'existe-t-il pas des commandes adéquates via le root?

De plus, je ne sais pas si c'est lié au zappage des PRam et NVRam, mais je l'avais mis en mode verbose via Onyx (sous session admin OSX, of course), et là, il se remet à démarrer en mode normal. Bon, ce n'est pas très grave, mais je me demandais juste si ce n'était pas ça qui avait mis le bazar dans OS9.

Merci en tout cas, car même si ça ne résoud pas entièrement le problème, ta réponse me fait entrevoir un léger commencement d'espoir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2009)

Sinon, tu peux toujours tenter l'opération via l'open firmware !

Tu démarres en maintenant les touches "pomme", "alt", "O" et "F" enfoncées, et tu tapes les commandes suivantes (attention, clavier QWERTY : en noir ce qu'il doit y avoir sur l'écran, en rouge ce qu'il faut taper sur un clavier français pour l'avoir) :

reset-nvram reset)nvrq, - valide par "enter"
set-defaults set)defqults - valide par "enter"
reset-all reset)qll - valide par "enter"

Après le dernier "enter", le Mac doit redémarrer. s'il ne le faisait pas (jamais vu, mais bon &#8230;Okazou), tu tapes :

mac-boot ,qc)boot - valide par "enter"

Et tu revois ton TdB  Moniteurs !


EDIT : Au fait, ton iMac, il a le firmware à jour ? (pour le savoir, sous OS 9, tu fais "menu pomme -> Informations système", et là, tu regardes le N° de version de la Rom de démarrage, il doit commencer par 4.1.9, si c'est pas ça, faut mettre ton firmware à jour !


----------



## Ann Quark (21 Août 2009)

Voilà, j'ai vérifié la version du firmware, il est à jour. J'ai ensuite exécuté les commandes en question, mais le problème subsiste - je vois qu'il s'agit, dans la manip, de restituer les valeurs par défaut des préférences système. Je me demande à ce sujet s'il n'est pas possible d'exécuter une commande qui dirait directement au système de mettre le moniteur en 256 couleurs - qu'en penses-tu ? Je ne m'y connais pas trop, cependant, et je me demande de quel langage il s'agit (unix ?), afin de trouver des infos sur les commandes appropriées.
Bon, eh bien je retourne à la pêche aux infos, mais toute idée supplémentaire reste la bienvenue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2009)

Pas de ligne de commande sous OS 9, celles que je t'ai fait entrer sont directement dans le firmware, avant le démarrage de tout OS.

Là, je ne vois plus qu'une seule hypothèse pour expliquer ce dont ton Mac souffre : une ressource endommagée dans le tableau de bord "Moniteurs". Il faudrait le remplacer par un exemplaire sûr (depuis le CD d'origine, par exemple, ou, si tu as un autre Mac, depuis un autre système 9, par copie dans "Dossier système:Tableaux de bord". Bien entendu, par mesure de précaution, avant de tenter de faire usage de cet autre TdB, tu supprimes de nouveau les préférences "moniteurs".


----------



## Ann Quark (21 Août 2009)

Bon, apparemment je me suis trompée, c'est bien à partir du firmware qu'il s'agit de bidouiller, si j'ai bien compris, et j'ai trouvé un peu de doc sur le net - mais je ne sais pas si ça va marcher.

Par contre, j'ai une question par rapport à un répertoire nommé Extensions de Pilotage (Scripting Additions), dans lequel figure un fichier nommé Profondeur de Couleurs. Ce dossier se trouve dans le dossier système, mais lorsque je clique sur Profondeur de Couleurs, le système m'indique que ce dernier devrait se trouver dans le même répertoire Extensions de Pilotage, mais dans les Extensions. Toutefois encore, certains des autres fichiers de ce dossier, toujours lorsque j'essaie de les ouvrir (ce qui est une façon d'obtenir des infos sur la place où ils devraient se trouver), m'indiquent qu'ils devraient se trouver dans le dossier Extensions de Pilotage, mais, cette fois-ci, du dossier Système (à la racine de ce dossier, quoi).

Or, je n'ai qu'un seul dossier Extensions de Pilotage, qui contient tous ces fichiers, et il se trouve à la racine du dossier Système... D'où ma question : si je déplace ce dossier, ou bien que j'en crée un autre qui figure dans les Extensions, où sera notamment ledit "Profondeur de Couleurs", est-ce que cela serait susceptible de résoudre le problème qui m'empêche de changer le mode d'affichage en 256 couleurs ? Je n'ose essayer, j'ai peur de mettre le bazar dans le système - moi qui suis, en raison de ce genre de manip, une planteuse de Mac avérée...  

Mince ! Ben nos posts se sont croisés... Je vais voir ce que je peux faire sur mon PPC, concernant ta solution...


----------



## Ann Quark (21 Août 2009)

Toujours pas d'amélioration, l'autre Mac sur lequel le système est installé semble avoir le même défaut. Cependant, je ne peux pas faire démarrer ce dernier en OS9 natif pour vérifier, car il n'est pas à moi, et je n'ai donc pas accès au mot de passe admin. Quant à la réinstallation d'OS9, je n'utiliserai cela qu'en dernier recours, car les fichiers systèmes de l'OS sont profondément enfouis dans le DVD d'install de MacOSX (si je me souviens bien), et je ne sais trop où. Il ne me reste qu'une seule solution à tester, je pense : faire quelque chose comme "setenv [variable] (monitor ? display...?) [value] (8bits ? 256...?)" à partir de Open Firmware... Quelqu'un connaît-il la syntaxe exacte ? Je ne parviens pas à la trouver sur le net.:hosto:

Ce qui me scie, tout de même, c'est qu'à partir de Classic, il est parfaitement possible de changer la résolution via le TdB OS9, alors qu'en le faisant démarrer en natif, rien.

Bon, ben en attendant,  bonne journée !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2009)

Bon, là, tu sembles mélanger des choses :

- Mac OS 9 est totalement indépendant de Mac OS X, ce système est intégralement contenu dans le dossier nommé "Dossier système", et son installation se fait depuis un CD séparé, elle n'est pas sur le CD d'OS X !

- L'open Firmware n'est pas un système avec des commandes Unix, il a ses quelques propres commandes, et setenv n'en fait pas partie.

Si, par contre, tu as installé Mac OS 9 depuis un CD fourni avec Mac OS X, alors le souci vient sans doute de là, en effet, il est permis de supposer que ce système 9, sensé être utilisé comme environnement "Classic", souffre de quelques limitations s'il est utilisé comme "OS 9 natif" ! Ce qu'il faudrait faire, c'est installer un "vrai" système 9 (CD blanc avec un gros neuf dessus. La version précise n'a pas d'importance, n'importe quel système 9 peut être mis à jour en 9.2.2 via des mises à jour gratuites).


----------



## Ann Quark (26 Août 2009)

Bon, voilà, je m'excuse de ne pas avoir donné de nouvelles depuis la dernière fois, mais je n'ai pu me replonger dedans qu'aujourd'hui. Eh bien non, je ne confonds pas les deux systèmes, quand même - si je parle de faire démarrer OS9 en natif, il est évident que je ne les confonds pas, et d'ailleurs, quelle drôle d'idée  - mais il me semble bien pourtant que les deux packs d'installation sont sur le même DVD, l'OS9 étant enfoui quelque part, sans doute, dans un package sous un faux nom . En tout cas, il me semble bien que ça fait partie des installations optionnelles sur le DVD en question.
Bon, après recherches sur le site d'Apple, il y a bien un DVD supplémentaire d'install fourni avec le DVD principal, il se nomme « Additional Software & Apple Hardware Test » mais c'est bizarre, je ne m'en souviens pas du tout, et en tout cas, je n'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus. J'ai dû l'égarer...
Quant à "setenv" et compagnie, c'est bien du langage Open Firmware, j'ai trouvé de la doc dessus, par exemple :
http://www.gete.net/mac/article.php3?id_article=343
http://www.netneurotic.net/mac/openfirmware.html
A moins que les sites en questions soient des fakes  ?
Mais bon, de toute façon, ne connaissant pas la syntaxe exacte de ce qui m'intéresse, je n'irai pas m'aventurer dedans, en tout cas pas pour l'instant, pas avant de m'être procuré un bon bouquin là-dessus.

Bon, la seule solution, c'est sans doute de trouver un CD d'install avec OS9 en édition originale, mais bon, c'est pas gagné. Ce n'est pas bien grave, au demeurant, du moment que Titanic - entre autres  - mais pas seulement - tourne via Classic - ça ne plante pas si souvent que ça.
Bon, eh bien je crois que l'on peut marquer ce sujet comme résolu !
J'irai quand même refouillier dans les vieilles boîtes du cagibi pour voir si je ne retrouve pas ce satané DVD.

A piu tardi !


----------



## Gandahar (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 

Si je n'ai pas compris la situation, ignore mon message...

D'après le 1er post, je comprends que tu as installée OSX avec Classic / OS9.2.
C'est ce que j'ai chez moi aussi.

Ensuite, tu veux faire fonctionner un jeu qui a besoin de 256 couleurs, jeu qui peut fonctionner sous Classic.

J'ai aussi ce cas à la maison et ça fonctionne très bien : 

1° Je lance OS X
2° Je change la résolution de l'écran et le nombre de couleurs d'OS X en 640x480, 256 couleurs.
3°) Je démarre Classic
4°) Je lance le jeu (8 Ball Deluxe)
5°) ça fonctionne bien...

A aucun moment je n'utilise les tableaux de bords d'OS9.

Si j'ai pas compris la situation de départ, désolé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2009)

En fait, le problème n'est pas "sous Classic", là mais "sous OS 9", sous Classic, elle dit bien "pas de problème", c'est juste quand le MAc est démarré sous OS 9 "natif" !


----------



## Ann Quark (1 Septembre 2009)

Effectivement ! C'est bien quand je démarre *en natif*, que j'ai le problème. Sinon, sous Classic, ça marche au poil. Je voulais l'utiliser quand même en natif pour améliorer la perf de certains jeu, et surtout, éviter que ça plante au milieu d'une partie, ainsi que d'un logiciel de traitement d'images (Painter4) vieillot mais que j'aime bien parce qu'il donne des rendus de couleur du tonnerre, et que de l'utiliser en parallèle avec Tiger, ben c'est un tout petit peu lourd pour mon macounet. Bon, le Painter4 marche sans problème en natif, c'est surtout pour le jeux, que ça coince. :bebe:Entre parenthèses, un smiley qui se frappe la tête avec un marteau eût été plus approprié pour donner une idée de ma déchéance de joueuse de vieux jeux, mais y a pas, tant pis . Nan, puis aussi, démarrer OS9 en natif, je sais pas, ça m'émeut.

Mais bon, tout cela n'est pas bien grave, ça marche quand même relativement, et je crois que la meilleure chose à faire, c'est effectivement de remplacer le système OS9 - mais ça, je verrai plus tard, je ne sais pas où j'ai fourré mon dvd.

Merci à tous, en tout cas.


----------



## Anthenor (11 Août 2012)

Bien le bonsoir / bonjour, 

J'ai plus ou moins le même soucis avec mon nouvel imac tournesol.

Etant nostagique des vieux jeux mac auxquels je jouais quand j'étais petit, j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un imac tournesol pour pouvoir y rejouer et ainsi revoir ce bon vieux mac os 9.2 

Le soucis c'est que, j'ai voulu lancer Prince of Persia mais il me demande de passer en mode 256 couleurs sauf que, je n'ai aucun choix, il ne peut rester qu'en millions de couleurs. 

La bête est un Imac tournesol qui tourne sous mac os 9.2.2 avec 256 Mo de mémoire avec un écran à cristaux liquides.

J'ai un peu essayer toutes les solutions proposée mais rien à faire pas moyen de passer en 256 couleurs.

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une astuce ?

Je vous en remercie d'avance


----------

